

Ask HN: Is there still demand for Smalltalk programmers? - o_s_m


======
Peroni
It depends on how you define demand.

This site is updated reasonably regularly:
[http://smalltalkjobs.wordpress.com/](http://smalltalkjobs.wordpress.com/)

